# Problem with NCE Smart Booster SB5



## hgottfried (Jun 3, 2018)

I use a NCE Power cab powered by a Smart Booster SB5. The booster's short circuit protector is continually going off. I have tried to trouble shoot to find the problem but could not identify the cause. I am thinking that it is internal to the booster. I would like to know if anyone has had their booster repaired if so who or can anyone tell me how to repair the booster?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Any one of a number of things could be wrong. I wouldn't be too quick to suspect the device.

First of all, go back and double check (yes, actually check, don't assume), that EVERY SINGLE wiring connection is in the correct polarity, that you do not have a reverse loop in your track plan, and that there is nothing metal, including rolling stock wheels, that could be causing it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could also try isolating one circuit at a time to see if you can isolate the fault.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Does the NCE controller, with the booster out of the system,
also show short circuit? If so, you do have a problem somewhere in the wiring or track assembly.

If not, does the booster have a sensitivity control that
may be adjusted? Check it's manual for suggestions.

After you have exhausted all the checks and find the
booster still showing short you should contact NCE
for advice.

Don


----------



## hgottfried (Jun 3, 2018)

*I have done checking the following.*

First there is only one district connected to the booster. All polarities have been checked. The is no reverse loops. Checked tracks for shorts none found. Finally I disconnected the bus wire from booster. Booster still showing short. The next step as suggested I will contact NCE for help. 

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless you are running a number of sound locos 
on your layout at the same time, you likely don't
need a booster. Your Power Cab should be
sufficient to run your trains especially if they
are non sound.

Have your tried it?

Don


----------



## hgottfried (Jun 3, 2018)

*SB5 Booster indicating a short*

I have contacted NCE. When I disconnected the bus wire and power cab the booster still indicated a short. They suggested I send the booster to them to check it out.

Thanks for your help


----------

